# Tortoise doomsday prepping



## Kerryann (Mar 9, 2012)

Are any of you doing it? 
My husband and I are beginning a small stockroom an area for emergencies. We plan to have a few months of food and some water on hand in case of anything. I don't believe in any particular doomsday scenario.. for the record. I was thinking of adding tortoise pellets to my stash in addition to my dog's food. I am also starting to grow more edible plants indoors, because I like to have plants in the house and also for betty to eat if something goes wrong. 
I was thinking in the event that we bug out I could fit her in a bug out bag and take her with us, and if we bug in we can use the fireplace for heat and she will just have to have her cage near the fire. 
What I can't figure out is how to teach her and the dogs to use guns..


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 9, 2012)

Nopers not preparing or even thinking there will be a doomsday.


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 9, 2012)

Lol doomsday?


----------



## Tom (Mar 9, 2012)

My tortoises are PART of my Doomsday plan. I will eat them, just before my dogs, but after all the other animals, when I run out of other food for my family.

Due to my hunting and trapping skills and my proximity to wild life, I don't ever anticipate having to eat them... There is enough food locally for them to eat, that I do not need to store any food for them.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 9, 2012)

Tom said:


> My tortoises are PART of my Doomsday plan. I will eat them, just before my dogs, but after all the other animals, when I run out of other food for my family.



Well that does explain why you keep sulcatas.


----------



## Tom (Mar 9, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > My tortoises are PART of my Doomsday plan. I will eat them, just before my dogs, but after all the other animals, when I run out of other food for my family.
> ...



YES!!! Much more meat than a russian... And when its time to butcher them, they will just walk right up to me. I won't need to chase them down...




KIDDING!!! Just KIDDING... Well sort of...


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 9, 2012)

I really don't think we'll see doomsday in our lifetimes, but if we do, I have a sneaking suspicion there really won't be many of us left to worry about living.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 9, 2012)

Tom... can I have some more living food supply canisters... I mean sulcatas?


In all seriousness, first off pardon us for having a little fun with something you may no doubt be very very serious about. Second, while I don't prepare for doomsday, I do keep prepared and stocked for weather disasters like floods, blizzards, tornadoes. I usually have enough bags of cat and dog food on hand to last us a good week. Tortoise food would last longer. Same for people food. Each year, I expand how many things I am growing for my tortoises like the grape vines.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 9, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Tom... can I have some more living food supply canisters... I mean sulcatas?
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, first off pardon us for having a little fun with something you may no doubt be very very serious about. Second, while I don't prepare for doomsday, I do keep prepared and stocked for weather disasters like floods, blizzards, tornadoes. I usually have enough bags of cat and dog food on hand to last us a good week. Tortoise food would last longer. Same for people food. Each year, I expand how many things I am growing for my tortoises like the grape vines.


There is a show called doomsday preppers I have been watching. I call it doomsday hoarding. It is like organized hoarding and it's pretty extreme behavior. People have built underground bunkers and stockpiles of food for 20 years.
What is quoted sounds more like what my husband and I are preparing to endure. We plan to have a stockpile of food on hand, within our normal eating parameters, and rotate the stock as we would normally use it. We plan to stockpile things like rice, beans, dried fruit and veggies, dried soybeans, some canned food, dry milk(I wont rotate this through my stock though). We plan to keep some medications and also food for our animals. In the summer I could feed betty from the yard but if a disaster hit in the winter I would need a food supply for her. I don't feed her tortoise pellets so I would probably donate them once they got closer to expiration. 
I know how to hunt and farm luckily from my childhood, but I would try to stay on the path of vegetarianism unless it was impossible. 
I don't think a "doomsday" scenario is very likely, but I do think that there are risks of regional disasters, inflation, and even the pandemic scenario worries me a little.


----------



## fhintz (Mar 10, 2012)

emysemys said:


> I really don't think we'll see doomsday in our lifetimes, but if we do, I have a sneaking suspicion there really won't be many of us left to worry about living.



But if there is a doomsday, and humanity gets decimated, I'm pretty sure the tortoises will survive just fine.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 10, 2012)

better to have it and not need it, then to need it and not have it.
I have food and water, just in case


----------



## wellington (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't want to survive it.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 10, 2012)

dmmj said:


> better to have it and not need it, then to need it and not have it.
> I have food and water, just in case



This is how I feel.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 10, 2012)

dmmj said:


> better to have it and not need it, then to need it and not have it.
> I have food and water, just in case


----------



## -ryan- (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm not prepped for doomsday. I do have plenty of guns and ammunition on hand, but that's not intentional preparation.

I am prepared for more likely scenarios in my area, like a week long winter power outage. For that I installed a vented gas heating stove in the basement (looks like a wood burner but connects to the gas supply), which is where I keep the critters anyway. That will run (except the blower) with no electricity. I also have a transfer switch wired into my panel with a 30 amp inlet on the back of the house, and a generator with enough gas stored to get us through several days. I didn't bother wiring in the two reptile circuits to the transfer switch. I think it's better to focus on keeping the ambient temperatures in an acceptable range rather than giving them basking temperatures in an outage.

I have little or nothing stored in terms of food for us or the animals.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 14, 2012)

I have an emergency pack, but it doesn't have food or anything in it, just supplies in case something happens, like a bad earthquake.


----------



## Shelly (Mar 16, 2012)

In case of doomsday, I plan on joining the Zombie overlords and feasting on the brains of you mortals. That goes for your tortoises, too.


----------



## Angi (Mar 16, 2012)

I do not plan for doomsday, but I know I should have a natural disaster plan. When the electric went out in S. Ca it was pretty crazy. I had lots of candles. Also we went without water for about 4 days after the last fire. Extra water and food is a good idea. I probably should have a more organized plan, but I don't.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Mar 16, 2012)

Shelly said:


> In case of doomsday, I plan on joining the Zombie overlords and feasting on the brains of you mortals. That goes for your tortoises, too.



I've hoarded up plenty of ammo for our various guns, just in case of zombies...as well as 10 gallons of gas for my chainsaws...and Martha Stewart's zombie recipe book.

It's a good thing...


----------



## ascott (Mar 17, 2012)

> I plan on joining the Zombie overlords and feasting on the brains of you mortals. That goes for your tortoises, too.





> I've hoarded up plenty of ammo for our various guns, just in case of zombies..



LOL....


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 17, 2012)

I asked one of my employees who sews if she can make strap on tortoise bug out bags so they can carry their own supplies if we have to bug out


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Mar 18, 2012)

ascott said:


> > I plan on joining the Zombie overlords and feasting on the brains of you mortals. That goes for your tortoises, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'll be happy to know that my daughter has an app on her smartphone that indicates that zombie meat is very low in calories AND triglycerides!


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 19, 2012)

Doomsday preppers had a family with a lizard bug out plan. See.. I am not so weird


----------

